# Lamb voice change



## chicka.chicka (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a ewe lamb that is about 5 weeks old and suddenly a few days ago her voice has changed into a hoarse, squeaky sounding baa. I can't see anything wrong in her mouth, although I can't look very far down her throat as I can't get her tongue out of the way. She has been weaned off of milk and is eating grass, is active and appears otherwise perfectly healthy. Should I be concerned? Should I try harder to get a gander down her throat?


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

I would think if there was something caught in her throat or wrong with her throat she wouldn't be eating and healthy for you. When did you wean her? I have heard many a lamb get hoarse after being weaned and baaing for their mothers... could it be that simple?


----------



## chicka.chicka (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. They (we have 2 the same age) were weaned just in the last couple of days. We got them as bummers, so they've been on bottles since birth. I wondered if that could have been the case, but wanted just to double check with others who know more than I do in case I might be missing anything.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same as above. That she is hoarse due to weaning.  I bet her voice comes back as soon as she realizes her bottle ISN'T.


----------

